

US Congress employees found downloading pirated content online - bane
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2013/jan/16/sopa-congress-illegal-download

======
enraged_camel
This article tries too hard. Employees of the US Congress are not special in
anyway. They are people like you and me. Now, if a Senator or Congressperson
pirated stuff, and they were the author of a SOPA-like bill or voted yes on
it, THEN it could justify a big shit-show. But that doesn't seem to be the
case here.

